#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча форумчан в Питере

## Топпер

Возникла такая идея: а не встретиться ли нам в живую? 
Приглашаю желающих и буддистов всех традиций и не буддистов, участников форума в следующую субботу 28 января к нам, на ул.Расстанную 20. Подходить можно с 12 дня и до 8 вечера. 
В программе чай и живое общение. Если будут желающие, можно провести и чайную церемонию.

На всякий случай более полное описание пути.
И мой телефон: +7-911-733-95-60

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.01.2012), Raudex (23.01.2012), Won Soeng (22.01.2012), Wyrd (23.01.2012), Александр Кеосаян (21.08.2012), Алексей Е (23.01.2012), Винд (22.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (22.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

о чем беседовать планируете?

----------


## Топпер

Как пойдёт. На такие встречи планы обычно не строятся.

----------

Chikara (27.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (23.01.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Активность участников БФ необычайна  :Smilie: 
Смешно, но и я не смогу прийти.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ухххх :Smilie:  Идея замечательная. Я б пришла, но очень далеко нахожусь. И, боюсь, из-за меня многие не придут. Забоятся, что обнимать начну :Smilie: 


А можно летом в июле это повторить? Приду прямо с кастрюлей итальянской пасты.  :Smilie:  Или уж поставьте мне там скайп :Smilie: Буду, как голова профессора Доуэля. И угроза объятий отпадет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тхераваду - боюсь..., опять банить будут..


: )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А Вы посмотрите на Топпера лично, и ваша рука дрогнет банить Тхераваду :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (27.09.2012), Федор Ф (27.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> вот недавно подошла к нам монахиня - тхеравады, так я вздрогнула... думаю опять разборки будут... они ж не обсуждают.. а выключают.... ))


Смеюсь потому, что вину в любом конфликте надобно искать, прежде всего, в себе. Принимать ответственность на себя, а не грузить её на обижальщикофф, каких Вы изменить не можете.

----------

Bob (27.01.2012), Марина В (27.01.2012), Федор Ф (27.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (27.01.2012)

----------


## Chikara

Топпер, потом расскажете о встрече.

----------


## Zom

Веселуха, на встречу никто не идёт, но рассказать что было уже просят заранее ))

----------

Bob (27.01.2012), Маркион (27.09.2012), Федор Ф (27.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Веселуха, на встречу никто не идёт, но рассказать что было уже просят заранее ))


Да-да, и -- фотки, и побольше, побольше! : )

----------

Федор Ф (27.01.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Веселуха, на встречу никто не идёт, но рассказать что было уже просят заранее ))


Как не идет? Все кто из наших братьев и сестер в Питере прошу собраться!

----------


## Джигме

> вот недавно подошла к нам монахиня - тхеравады, так я вздрогнула... думаю опять разборки будут... они ж не обсуждают.. а выключают.... ))


Так вы бы ее сами бы выключили сказав что тхеравадинских монахинь не бывает, так как линия потеряна. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (27.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Да-да, и -- фотки, и побольше, побольше! : )


Типа :  "вот здесь пустое место, пустые стулья и пустой стол за которым никто так и не собрался, А вот чай который никто не пил потому что не пришел" :Smilie:

----------

Aion (27.01.2012), Bob (27.01.2012), Zom (27.01.2012), Федор Ф (27.01.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Типа :  "вот здесь пустое место, пустые стулья и пустой стол за которым никто так и не собрался, А вот чай который никто не пил потому что не пришел"


Почему такое уныние?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Прикольно, что многие стесняются :Smilie:  Вот и будет всем буддийская практика, это тебе не за компом спрятавшись посиживать и пописывать. Надо набраться смелости и придти. А не выдумывать оправдания. Многие-то могут, уверена.  :Smilie: 

Мне-простительно. Я за 3000 км. А то б - без проблем. Да уже и так, кого могла с форумов, - сама посмотрела :Smilie:  И то, что Тхеравада - совершенно не проблема.

А летом уж всем придется придти :Smilie:  макароны мои есть.

----------


## Топпер

> А можно летом в июле это повторить? Приду прямо с кастрюлей итальянской пасты.  Или уж поставьте мне там скайпБуду, как голова профессора Доуэля. И угроза объятий отпадет.


Надеюсь, что сможем и летом повторить.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я так понимаю, 10 человек из написавших спасибы в 1 посту - из Питера? :Smilie:  Ну, теперь не отвертитесь :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Поясню свою позицию: я не приду потому что мне при встрече кроме, как с Топпером, мне не с кем будет общаться. При всём уважении к бханте я предпочитаю общение дзэн. Нет дзэнцев -- нет и дзэн.

----------

Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Поясню свою позицию: я не приду потому что мне при встрече кроме, как с Топпером, мне не с кем будет общаться. При всём уважении к бханте я предпочитаю общение дзэн. Нет дзэнцев -- нет и дзэн.


Вот и познакомились бы с кем. Может и из дзеновцев кто придёт.

----------


## Буль

> Вот и познакомились бы с кем. Может и из дзеновцев кто придёт.


Но я не ищу знакомств ради знакомств.

----------


## Chikara

Топпер, как там, народ подтягивается?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао, неужели Вас и макаронами не заманить? :Smilie:  Ну, ничего, мы Вас подманим на флейту :Smilie:

----------

Буль (28.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, как там, народ подтягивается?


Семь человек нас получилось. Практически все - читатели.

----------

Chikara (30.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Семь человек нас получилось. Практически все - читатели.


Это не считая членов общины?

----------


## Топпер

Всех вместе.

----------


## Джигме

> Бао, неужели Вас и макаронами не заманить? Ну, ничего, мы Вас подманим на флейту


А можно лучше пиццу? :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Семь человек нас получилось. Практически все - читатели.


В смысле не пишущие активно?

----------


## Топпер

Да. Плюс, просто читатели.

----------


## Raudex

> Да. Плюс, просто читатели.


ну что ж, как я и раньше думал - это признак того что всё таки не так важно на БФ убедить кого либо из постоянных оппонентов, сколько выдать увесистое и толковое мнение в расчёте на третью сторону = простых читателей и гостей.

----------

Chikara (30.01.2012), Ануруддха (30.01.2012), Карло (10.05.2012), Слава (30.01.2012), Фил (30.01.2012), Шенпен (30.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Ага :Smilie:  Добрый зритель в девятом ряду :Smilie: 

Пиццу не потянуть по причине, что ее так, как в Италии, не сделаешь.

----------


## Olle

> Ага Добрый зритель в девятом ряду
> 
> Пиццу не потянуть по причине, что ее так, как в Италии, не сделаешь.


Воздух другой?

----------

Джигме (31.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Представьте себе, даже вода и мука другая.  :Smilie: Не говоря уж о моццарелле и помидорах, и прочих накладных вкусностях :Smilie:  А пиццу по-русски любой из вас пусть делает. Мама Рома, например, тоже делает русские пиццы. Макароны можно сделать адекватные.Особенно, если эл.плитка у Топпера есть.

Топпер, когда отчет? :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Плитка есть. Даже две.

В смысле, какой отчёт?

----------


## Zom

Ну как какой? Вот чай, который могли бы попить все те, кто не пришёл.. а вот столы, за которыми можно было бы посидеть... ))

----------

Буль (31.01.2012)

----------


## Raudex

фото отчёт естессно

----------


## Топпер

> фото отчёт естессно


Вот пара фото со встречи.
  
А это три с моих проводов в Шри-Ланку.

----------

Aion (31.01.2012), Al Tolstykh (31.01.2012), AlekseyE (01.02.2012), Chikara (01.02.2012), Joy (01.02.2012), Raudex (01.02.2012), Vladiimir (02.02.2012), Алексей Е (31.01.2012), Маркион (27.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2012), Чиффа (01.02.2012), Юндрун Топден (02.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

А есть ли возможность просто прийти в любой другой день, кроме заранее обозначенных как "встреча"?

----------


## Топпер

> А есть ли возможность просто прийти в любой другой день, кроме заранее обозначенных как "встреча"?


Да, есть. Пятница - суббота - воскресенье.

----------


## Greedy

> Да, есть. Пятница - суббота - воскресенье.


Замечательно.
Во-сколько в эту субботу можно будет зайти попить чайку?

----------


## Топпер

Если конкретно пообщаться, то часам к 16. Если на молебен и дану хотите успеть, тогда к 12.

----------


## Greedy

К 12, наверное, подойти не получится. Тогда к 16 точно подойду.

----------


## Топпер

Ок.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Спасибо за фото отчет. Сорадуюсь

Теперь будет больше тхеравадинов? :Smilie:  Шутка.

В следующий раз придем мы с Бао, чтоб разбавить братскую семью буддистов :Smilie:  До лета.

----------

Фил (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

В субботу у нас в центре наша Пема Дролкар, как и обещала, кормит желающих итальянскими спагетти с итальянскими же соусами.

Начало обеда в 13 часов. Желающие могут приходить к 12.

Адрес: Большой пр. В.О. д. 1А 

Подошедшим, нужно позвонить по телефону: +7-911-733-95-60, чтобы открыли дверь.

----------

Алексей Е (18.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.08.2012), Морган (16.08.2012), Фил (16.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> В субботу у нас в центре наша Пема Дролкар, как и обещала, кормит желающих итальянскими спагетти с итальянскими же соусами.
> 
> Начало обеда в 13 часов. Желающие могут приходить к 12.
> 
> Адрес: Большой пр. В.О. д. 1А 
> 
> Подошедшим, нужно позвонить по телефону: +7-911-733-95-60, чтобы открыли дверь.


А почему  все так по-тихому? Такой подход напоминает мне название главы из книги "Приключения Солнышкина". Глава называлась "Партизанские действия на пароходе "Даешь!""

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> А почему  все так по-тихому? Такой подход напоминает мне название главы из книги "Приключения Солнышкина". Глава называлась "Партизанские действия на пароходе "Даешь!""


Потому что буддистов много, а Италия маленькая.

----------


## Dron

> Потому что буддистов много, а Италия маленькая.


А кастрюля? Кастрюля -то большая?

----------


## Нико

> А кастрюля? Кастрюля -то большая?


Кастрюля-то большая, но порции маленькие.

----------


## Dron

Декаданс какой-то. А соуса, соуса-то много, хотя бы?

----------


## Нико

> Декаданс какой-то. А соуса, соуса-то много, хотя бы?


А это в личку Пеме. Как уж скажет....

----------


## Dron

> А это в личку Пеме. Как уж скажет....


Какая личка? У меня персональное приглашение.

----------


## Нико

> Какая личка? У меня персональное приглашение.


Понятно. Я бы лично соуса очень много положила.

----------


## Dron

Ох, как там, наверное, сейчас вкусно.

----------


## Нико

> Ох, как там, наверное, сейчас вкусно.


В Италии?

----------


## Dron

> В Италии?


И там тоже.

----------


## Нико

> И там тоже.


К сожалению, я там ни разу не была. А то бы набралась опыта. Хорошо, что Пема устроит дегустацию. Потом расскажете.

----------


## Dron

> К сожалению, я там ни разу не была. А то бы набралась опыта. Хорошо, что Пема устроит дегустацию. Потом расскажете.


Очень хорошо. Еще там был оргАн.

----------


## Dron

Там нам всем лютеранин сказал залезть в оргАн, потому что там музыка, и атмосфера. Потом он начал играть. Потом он сказал, что мастерит оргАны на продажу и провел экскурсию в направлении своей мастерской. Там он мастерит всякие готические вещи, типа наплечных оргАнов. Я спросил, можно ли затусоваться часов с 12 ночи под органную музыку, если я подгоню компанию, допустим, с сыром и с тем, чем его запить. Он сказал, что, наверное, можно.

Это - письмо счастья. Если не хотите его переписывать 7 раз и отсылать, дождитесь Топпера, или Пемы, они вам скажут, что все это- правда.

----------


## Dron

Потом Пема сказала, что хочет в оргАне жить. Я сказал Пеме- хорошо Пема, живи в оргАне. 
Из органа вниз вела лесенка, по которой мы залезали и слезали (из оргАна).

----------


## Нико

> Потом Пема сказала, что хочет в оргАне жить. Я сказал Пеме- хорошо Пема, живи в оргАне. 
> Из органа вниз вела лесенка, по которой мы залезали и слезали (из оргАна).


Т.е. это уже состоялось?

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. это уже состоялось?


О чем я и талдычу.

----------


## Dron

Еще сказал, что трубы оргАна трогать нельзя, но Пема что то другое там тронула, и смеялась, и говорила, что это -ничего, ведь, она же не трогала трубы.

----------


## Dron

Короче, кто смотрел Малхолланд драйв, в частности, сцену с певцом в театре, тот поймет, о чем речь. Красно-золотые тона, темный огромный зал, ощущение, что ты под землей. При том, что за стенами- жара, солнце.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

Всего там было: я, Топпер, человек из клана Топпера,( Алекс, вроде), лютеранин органист, дама, пришедшая поучится органному мастерству, и Пема со своей протеже.
7 человек, в итоге.

----------


## Нико

> Короче, кто смотрел Малхолланд драйв, в частности, сцену с певцом в театре, тот поймет, о чем речь. Красно-золотые тона, темный огромный зал, ощущение, что ты под землей. При том, что за стенами- жара, солнце.


Может, лучше про впечатления от итальянской кухни?

----------


## Нико

> Всего там было: я, Топпер, человек из клана Топпера,( Алекс, вроде), лютеранин органист, дама, пришедшая поучится органному мастерству, и Пема со своей протеже.
> 7 человек, в итоге.


А где был в это время Бао? Или он не любит органную музыку?

----------


## Dron

> Может, лучше про впечатления от итальянской кухни?


Хороши впечатления. Всем, кому близка к сердцу хорошая , реально вкусная паста, рекомендую жениться на Пеме, ну, или на ее родственницах.

----------


## Dron

> А где был в это время Бао? Или он не любит органную музыку?


Не знаю, возможно, жарил очередную дораду.

----------


## Dron

Да, еще, повинуясь интуиции, я поинтересовался у Топпера, правда ли, что ряса, сшитая из тканей, коими накрывают мертвецов, гораздо более четкая ряса, чем сшитая из иных тканей?
Топпер сказал, что правда.

----------


## Нико

> Да, еще, повинуясь интуиции, я поинтересовался у Топпера, правда ли, что ряса, сшитая из тканей, коими накрывают мертвецов, гораздо более четкая ряса, чем сшитая из иных тканей?
> Топпер сказал, что правда.


А какое отношение ряса имела-имеет к пасте и органу? Или просто.... надо было о чём-то пообщаться? Не сомневаюсь, что Пемочка и Топпер были на высоте.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А какое отношение ряса имела-имеет к пасте и органу? Или просто.... надо было о чём-то пообщаться? Не сомневаюсь, что Пемочка и Топпер были на высоте.


Она имела отношение ввиде моего вопроса.

----------


## Dron

Топпер носит рясу стандартного пошива, даже с лейблом. Реальные рясы с мертвецов- дОроги, так он это объясняет.

----------


## Нико

> Топпер носит рясу стандартного пошива, даже с лейблом. Реальные рясы с мертвецов- дОроги, так он это объясняет.


Да, я видела на Ганге, на местах кремации. Выглядело зашибенно дорого.

----------

Bob (18.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да, я видела на Ганге, на местах кремации. Выглядело зашибенно дорого.


Внешний вид тут не причем. Дороговизна проистекает из того, что все желают иметь такие рясы.

----------


## Нико

> Внешний вид тут не причем. Дороговизна проистекает из того, что все желают иметь такие рясы.


Как и персональное место на кладбище.

----------


## Dron

> Как и персональное место на кладбище.


НЕважно.

----------


## Нико

> НЕважно.


Важно-таки.

----------


## Dron

Еще лютеранин показывал, что к чему имеет отношение в устройстве органа, подробно поясняя, какой эффект будет от такого действия, и от такого (при этом он вытягивал и нажимал и т.д.)
Я сказал, что этих тех. подробностей все равно никто не запомнит, так что может, лучше сыграть что- нибудь?
Пема сказала, что нет, наоборот, эти подробности она запомнит, и что я не должен говорить за всех, например, за тех, кто эти подробности запомнит.

----------


## Нико

> Еще лютеранин показывал, что к чему имеет отношение в устройстве органа, подробно поясняя, какой эффект будет от такого действия, и от такого (при этом он вытягивал и нажимал и т.д.)
> Я сказал, что этих тех. подробностей все равно никто не запомнит, так что может, лучше сыграть что- нибудь?
> Пема сказала, что нет, наоборот, эти подробности она запомнит, и что я не должен говорить за всех, например, за тех, кто эти подробности запомнит.


Какая прелесть.

----------


## Dron

> Какая прелесть.


Я также подумал.

----------


## Нико

> Я также подумал.


Надо было не думать, а срочно запоминать подробности. Кто знает, что в жизни может пригодиться?

----------


## Кунсанг

Неужто никто не подрался?

----------


## Нико

> Неужто никто не подрался?


Какие драки? Дрон и Топпер виртуально производят впечатление вполне себе смирных молодых людей.... ну и бханте.... А Пема -- человек творческий и дакиня. Жаль, меня там не было.

----------


## Dron

> Неужто никто не подрался?


Да ну, какие тут могут быть драки, когда тебе Малхолланд драйв во плоти является? 
Вы можете метелить меня, но глаз моих от созерцания прекрасного вы отвратить не в силах, компренде?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Какие драки? Дрон и Топпер виртуально производят впечатление вполне себе смирных молодых людей.... ну и бханте.... А Пема -- человек творческий и дакиня. Жаль, меня там не было.


А я грешным делом представил как Топпер с криком: "Будда этого не говорил!" как шаолиньский монах в прыжке бьет кого-нить :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А я грешным делом представил как Топпер с криком: "Будда этого не говорил!" как шаолиньский монах в прыжке бьет кого-нить


Я полагаю, кроме органа и ряс покойников там вряд ли что-либо обсуждалось. Это скорее я бы..... Но меня там не было, ура. Жду отзывов от Пемы.

----------


## Dron

> А я грешным делом представил как Топпер с криком: "Будда этого не говорил!" как шаолиньский монах в прыжке бьет кого-нить


Ха, еще вспомнил.
Я спросил Топпера, зачем брить брови. Он сказал, что этот немного смешной обычай пошел от эпохи воин царств, когда шпионы- ниндзя засылались ввиде монахов. В качестве ответной меры было принято жесткое волевое решение брить брови своим монахам. Засланный фэйк монах себя дико выдавал на этом фоне путем неубраннной, непрореженной растительности непосредственно над глазными яблоками.
Я поинтересовался, не следует ли считать такое объяснение идиотским. Топпер посмеялся, и сказал, что, вероятно, следует.

----------

Буль (19.08.2012), Дондог (30.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ха, еще вспомнил.
> Я спросил Топпера, зачем брить брови. Он сказал, что этот немного смешной обычай пошел от эпохи воин царств, когда шпионы- ниндзя засылались ввиде монахов. В качестве ответной меры было принято жесткое волевое решение брить брови своим монахам. Засланный фэйк монах себя дико выдавал на этом фоне путем неубраннной, непрореженной растительности непосредственно над глазными яблоками.
> Я поинтересовался, не следует ли считать такое объяснение идиотским. Топпер посмеялся, и сказал, что, вероятно, следует.


Какой же наш бханте всё-таки хороший.

----------


## Dron

Кстати, если кому нужен компактный четкий каноничный оргАн с наплечной лямкой за 3-4 т., вы легко можете его приобрести.

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, если кому нужен компактный четкий каноничный оргАн с наплечной лямкой за 3-4 т., вы легко можете его приобрести.


Уже успели купить на празднике?

----------


## Dron

> Уже успели купить на празднике?


НЕт, мне не нужен, просто персонаж точает правильные инструменты за приемлемые деньги непосредственно в каморке под оргАном.

----------


## Нико

В следующий раз, когда в Лондон соберусь в Альберт-холл, возьму, может, хоть подработаю на задворках.

----------


## Dron

> В следующий раз, когда в Лондон соберусь в Альберт-холл, возьму, может, хоть подработаю на задворках.


Веришь-нет, ровно это я предложил челу. С таким инструментом он на порядок выше всех прочих уличных аскателей.

----------

Нико (18.08.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Кстати, если кому нужен компактный четкий каноничный оргАн с наплечной лямкой за 3-4 т., вы легко можете его приобрести.


А в Москву он может выслать?

----------


## Dron

> А в Москву он может выслать?


Думаю, да. Почта гостеприимно открыта для него, так же как и для всех остальных двуногих.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.08.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

А у мастера есть сайт в интернете?

----------


## Dron

> А у мастера есть сайт в интернете?


Верите-нет, ровно это я спросил у чела.
Сайта нет. Есть сотовый.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

Уж полночь близится, а Пемы-то все нет. 
С ее слов, возможно, трип репорт будет звучать немного иначе)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Очень вкусно,паста с лососем просто чудо.

----------

Топпер- (21.08.2012)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Всем Питерским тхеровадинам, БРАТЬЯ сохраните это ваше место в таком замечательном доме., там так светло.

----------

Bob (18.08.2012), Pema Sonam (18.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.09.2012), Топпер- (21.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> В субботу у нас в центре наша Пема Дролкар, как и обещала, кормит желающих итальянскими спагетти с итальянскими же соусами.
> 
> Начало обеда в 13 часов. Желающие могут приходить к 12.
> 
> Адрес: Большой пр. В.О. д. 1А 
> 
> Подошедшим, нужно позвонить по телефону: +7-911-733-95-60, чтобы открыли дверь.


Накормите и меня итальянскими макаронами )) С итальянскими соусами ))
Перфекто, белиссимо... это все, что я знаю по-итальянски  :Big Grin:  Но это все те слова, которые приходят на ум при виде макаронных изделий с соусами.

----------


## Dron

> Накормите и меня итальянскими макаронами )) С итальянскими соусами ))
> Перфекто, белиссимо... это все, что я знаю по-итальянски  Но это все те слова, которые приходят на ум при виде макаронных изделий с соусами.


Я спросил Пему, как будет "Всегда" по итальянски. Сказала, что пер семпре.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Соусы были простыми Песто с пармезаном и лосось в сливках просто поверте оч.вкусно.

----------

Lanky (19.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Артур Гуахо;499582]Соусы были простыми Песто с пармезаном и лосось в сливках просто поверте оч.вкусно.[/QUOTE
Артур, вы ушли раньше, или я вас видел?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Мы не встретились,ушёл чуть раньше.

----------


## Буль

> А где был в это время Бао? Или он не любит органную музыку?


Бао сейчас в Тамани. Органную музыку он не любит. Для него это звучание органа психологически выглядит "смазанным", "нечётким", в основном из-за характерной для органа атаки звука. Ну, и из-за религиозной окраски.

----------

Кунсанг (19.08.2012)

----------


## Фил

А я так очень люблю учителя И.С.Баха - Дитриха Букстехуде. Да и Пахельбеля тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Фото со встречи. Состав не полный. Четырёх человек, в т.ч. и Дрона на фото нет.

На переднем плане - кострюля со спагетти.

----------

Al Tolstykh (20.08.2012), AndyZ (20.08.2012), Bob (20.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (20.08.2012), Lanky (21.08.2012), Neroli (20.08.2012), Pema Sonam (20.08.2012), Алексей Е (20.08.2012), Ануруддха (20.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.09.2012), Фил (20.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (21.08.2012), Чиффа (20.08.2012)

----------


## Фил

А кто здесь кроме Тёти Пемы?

----------


## Топпер

> А кто здесь кроме Тёти Пемы?


Артур Гуахо, Дарья (не с БФ), Алексей Толстых из нашей общины. На БФ он также есть. И Пема Дролкар.

----------


## Нико

А почему остальные не в кадре?

----------


## Топпер

> А почему остальные не в кадре?


я - сзади фотоаппарата. Дрон и ещё двое подошли позже.

----------


## Neroli

> я - сзади фотоаппарата. Дрон и ещё двое подошли позже.


Они подошли и съели фотоаппарат? Нечем было их сфотать?

----------

Нико (20.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Ой.. Нероли отбанилась! Надеюсь, все дети теперь сытые  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (20.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Артур Гуахо, Дарья (не с БФ), Алексей Толстых из нашей общины. На БФ он также есть. И Пема Дролкар.


Хороша Даша, зовите на БФ)

----------


## Топпер

> Хороша Даша


Да не наша.

----------

Bob (20.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Они подошли и съели фотоаппарат? Нечем было их сфотать?


Просто цели такой не ставил.

----------

Bob (20.08.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Просто цели такой не ставил.


Жаль. Очень не хватает фоток Дрона и макарон.

----------


## Dron

> Да не наша.


Это мне два, или три раза Пема с силой и расстановкой проговорила по слогам.
Вот же, умеет Пема вселять надежду.

----------


## Аньезка

Прикольно!
А Пема в жизни такая же разговорчивая?)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Пожалуй нет.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Аньезка (24.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Прикольно!
> А Пема в жизни такая же разговорчивая?)


Да.

----------


## Нико

> Да.


Наверное, Даша-таки превзошла тогда пасту.

----------


## Dron

> Наверное, Даша-таки превзошла тогда пасту.


Нет

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, запоздало спешу поделиться впечатлениями. Меня уж закрутило давно в сторону :Smilie: 

Во- первых, бханьте Топпер буквально перед самыми макаронами нашел замечательное, на мой взгляд, помещение для тхеравадинского центра в лютеранской церкви, - там нужно подняться по многочисленным лестницам наверх, а наверху есть круглая веранда-башенка, открывающая вид на все стороны света, - отличное место для практики и молений. Под верандой есть повторяющая ее форму комната без окон, в которой вообще идеально жить и практиковать. Главное, там тихо, только иногда за стенкой чуть дышит оргАн :Smilie:  Была б у меня возможность - я б в такой и сама бы поселилась. :Smilie: 

Бханьте Топпер- совершенно симпатичный и приятный человек во всех отношениях, и готовить у него только в удовольствие. Крайне гостеприимная обстановка. Жаль, мы собрались так внезапно, что многие не успели сориентироваться. Я до боли в глазах высматривала - Бао :Smilie:  Конечно, я не дзен-буддистка, но, наивно думала, что мои макароны разрушат все преграды :Smilie:  

Так что искренне сорадуюсь, что у тхеравадинов есть такой центр и надеюсь, что он закрепится надолго, а также в нем будет и зимой тепло, и много людей будут его посещать. 

Товарищи тхеравадины, - у буддистов должно быть одно такое правило. Центр живет, пока люди в него ходят, - обычно все ссылаются на занятость и прочее, но, думаю, если взять себе за правило железно ходить туда по определенным дням, - это очень полезно вам самим в первую очередь. Не говоря уж о распространении Дхармы и поддержки Сангхи. Нужно так же стремиться в центр, как Вы бежите на свидание с девушкой или получать приз. Такая возможность, - практики вместе, - может не повторится. Отложите все для этого и ходите в свой центр. 

Также помните, что тхеравадинский монах питается и живет благодаря поддержке мирян, и ходите проведать Топпера почаще. Центр находится в самом начале В.О. - туда очень просто добраться, думаю. 

Ну, продолжение о неофициальной части следует. :Smilie:

----------

Al Tolstykh (27.09.2012), Ho Shim (27.09.2012), Zom (28.09.2012), Алексей Е (28.09.2012), Ануруддха (28.09.2012), Буль (27.09.2012), Топпер- (27.09.2012), Федор Ф (27.09.2012), Фил (27.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Также помните, что тхеравадинский монах питается и живет благодаря поддержке мирян, и ходите проведать Топпера почаще. Центр находится в самом начале В.О. - туда очень просто добраться, думаю.


А что, по каким дням в Центре можно совершать дану? А то предвидятся забросы в СПб в ближайшее время, удачные возможности крепить межконфессиональные связи)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

и богу свечку и черту кочергу  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> А что, по каким дням в Центре можно совершать дану? А то предвидятся забросы в СПб в ближайшее время, удачные возможности крепить межконфессиональные связи)


Сейчас пока расписание такое.. В середине следующего месяца перейдём чуть на другое. Будем работать пятница-суббота-воскресенье.

----------


## Топпер

> Во- первых, бханьте Топпер буквально перед самыми макаронами нашел замечательное на мой взгляд помещение для тхеравадинского центра в лютеранской церкви - там нужно подняться по многочисленным лестницам наверх, а наверху есть круглая веранда-башенка, открывающая вид на все стороны света, - отличное место для практики и молений. Под верандой есть повторяющая ее форму комната без окон, в которой вообще идеально жить и практиковать. Главное, там тихо, только иногда за стенкой чуть дышит оргАн Была б у меня возможность - я б в такой и сама бы поселилась.
> 
> Бханьте Топпер- совершенно симпатичный и приятный человек во всех отношениях, и готовить у него только в удовольствие. Крайне гостиприимная обстановка.


Спасибо.



> Жаль, мы собрались так внезапно. что многие не успели сориентироваться. Я до боли в глазах высматривала - Бао Конечно, я не дзан-буддистка, но, наивно думала, что мои макароны разрушат все преграды


Были бы желающие. Пока помещение есть - всегда можно организовать.



> Товарищи тхеравадины - у буддистов должно быть одно такое правило. Центр живет, пока люди в него ходят - обычно все ссылаются на занятость и прочее, но, думаю, если взять себе за правило железно ходить туда по определенным дням, - это очень полезно вам самим в первую очередь. Не говоря уж о распространении Дхармы и поддержки Сангхи. Нужно так же стремиться в центр, как Вы бежите на свидание с девушкой или получать приз. Такая возможность - практики вместе - может не повторится. Отложите все для этого и ходите в свой центр.


Ваши слова, да Будде бы в уши.



> Также помните, что тхеравадинский монах питается и живет благодаря поддержке мирян, и ходите проведать Топпера почаще. Центр находится в самом начале В.О. - туда очень просто добраться, думаю.


Также у нас функционирует бумажная библиотека из чуть более чем 200 единиц хранения. Большая часть книг по махаяне и ваджраяне. Выдаём на дом. Книг немного больше, чем указано на сайте.

----------

Алексей Е (28.09.2012), До (01.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я до боли в глазах высматривала - Бао Конечно, я не дзан-буддистка, но, наивно думала, что мои макароны разрушат все преграды


Вы обещали в июле, а приехали в августе. Бао ждал-ждал, да и уехал к тому времени на море, отдыхать  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Часть вторая.

Что касается макарон, то хотела разойтись на три типа пасты, но Даша вовремя меня остановила. Даша, кстати, очень крепкая буддистка - уже много лет занимается буддизмом, была ученицей и геше Джамьянга Кенце последние его годы, и Ело Ринпоче. Мы очень давно с ней общаемся. Потому как у меня есть синдром, что кому-то не хватит и кто-то останется голодный, а поскольку кол-во народу было неизвестно, изготовилась человек на 15 и так :Smilie:  Так что мы ели добавку, а потом еще добавку, дали Артуру макарон домой и оставили Топперу на второй день (кстати, у кого есть лишний холодильник в работающем состоянии, - так у бханьте его нет, к сведенью.)

Все макароны давно уже были проверены на моих русских друзьях, и те, что с лососем, - беспроигрышны, что и подтвердилось :Smilie:  Не потому, что я какой-то особенный повар, Бао меня забьет на все 100, - у меня крайне малые в этом способности, а потому, что такое сочетание нравится, думаю, всем, кто ест рыбу и макароны.Все просто. На 5-6 человек. 
Берутся *сливки*(500г), как можно более концентрированные, или лучше в Метро купить сразу *PANNA* - 2 тетрапака по 200-250г(видела и в Гурмане) - панна - итальянская и получается неслишком жидкой в соусе,  
*малосольный лосось или форель*(400-500г) и 
*тальятелле(tagliatelle)* - тоесть, ленточки-макароны, - любого калибра, но не шире 1 см. Впрочем, хорошо и с любым другим типом макарон - главное, чтобы они были из твердых сортов муки. 
Рыба нарезается кубиками - 1.5см на 1.5 примерно. Для отечественных сливок - для начала на сковородке в масле распускается 2 стол. ложки муки, и потом постепенно добавляются сливки, как для бешамели + посолить. Комочки все надо размельчить до состояния однородной массы, которая должна получиться сметанообразная. Добавить туда рыбу и нагреть до кипения, выключить. К этому времени должна быть готова паста - варить в большой кастрюле при большом количестве воды. Я обычно солю немного соус, а воду не солю. Чтоб потом можно было досолить прямо в тарелке. Сыром такие макароны не посыпаются - можно посыпать черным перцем или тертым мускатным орехом. Можно вместо лосося положить креветки и припущенные зуккини(мелкие кабачки)

Ну, а с песто макароны не очень пошли. Вегетарианцев не было. Мне, по-правде, пришлось этот соус сделать и заморозить еще в Италии, потому как в России в предыдущие годы было трудно найти ингридиенты. Вкус поэтому отличается от свежего песто. Но мне они понравились. К этому вкусу еще надо привыкнуть - базилик, чеснок, кедровые орешки, оливковое масло, соль, пармезан. Но все ели :Wink: 

Сначала нас было всего 5 человек, причем Артура я долго уговаривала остаться :Smilie:  Потом позвонил Дрон, сказал, что он страдает ожирением и не может к нам придти, - а поэтому, милости просим нас с макаронами к нему на дом. Так он шутковал долго, но ему было сказано, чтоб пришел и не валял дурака. Дрон оказался худеньким, симпатичным, с горящими глазами и нагеленными назад черными средней длины волосами, в-общем, Дрон :Smilie:  Он опять долго шутковал, отказывался, ну, при мне это крайне сложно сделать. Ну,  пришли потом еще пара - женщина из Дзогчена и с ней смотритель оргАна.  И таким образом макароны не пропали :Smilie: 

Я бы посидела еще бы, поговорила бы с бханьте, но как-то так получилось, что мы все пошли смотреть на орган. Было как-то неудобно обидеть смотрителя, который настаивал, что это круто. Да и хотелось посмотреть, к кому присоседился тхеравадинский центр, ну, мы спустились в лютеранскую церковь. Церковь оказалась крайне простая внутри - большой зал с галерейками наверху. На противоположной стороне от алтаря наверху распологался орган - как выяснилось, - один из лучших в Питере. Дрон все время мешал эксурсии, пытаясь замолчать дяденьку- смотрителя, и пришлось на него потратить мой весь запас слов, точнее, шиканий, чтобы он слегка угомонился. Вероятно, присутствие Даши действовало сильнее, чем присутствие органа :Smilie:  

Мне лично орган очень нравится - памятуя мое скрипичное прошлое. Удивительный инструмент, будящий внутренние вибрации. Хотелось научиться на нем играть, - если бы не было жалко времени на подобное занятие. Мы были внутри органа - незабываемое ощущение - все стоят, боясь притронутся к трубам - труб невероятное множество - и металлические, и деревянные, всех размеров - внизу струны. Вот, стоим и не дышим, - рядом бханьте в монашеской одежде, чернеет Дрон, мягко расположилась Даша. И от музыки происходит маленький внутренний взрыв. Мы все вместе - часть этого. Ты сам становишься частью органа. Думаю, работают многие внутренние энергии(простите, бханьте), - гораздо полнее, чем при медитации, потому как сообщается мощная вибрация. И мы пережили это вместе.

Ну, а дальше мы посмотрели на маленький орган в мастерской, потом пошли вниз, и пока я зашла в туалет - Дрон сбежал :Smilie:  Оказывается, Даша не захотела дружить с ним в контакте, так он в порыве даже со мной не попрощался. Но он мне жутко понравился - из этого парня может выйти буддийский толк, если он научится следить за своими порывами и поменьше будет шутковать, да еще так, что асилить такие шутки очень сложно.

Что касается остальных - искренне всех любила, искренне сорадовалась Топперу(только надо помнить, что в некоторых случах обниматься нельзя - надо сдерживаться) :Smilie: , также мне очень понравился Al Tolstykh. Очень скромный и человек, которого я все хотела подкормить. Спасибо всем пришедшим и бханьте, что дали мне возможность все это сделать.

Думаю, что вполне возможно, не смотря на традиции друг-друга, встречаться у Топпера и вживую под чай или если кто-что всем приготовит, и обсуждать те вопросы, которые иногда затрагивают на форуме. Думаю, никакой драки не будет. Топпер не позволит. 

До встречи у бханьте :Smilie:  Можете просто пойти его проведать. Мне также нравится, что лютеране сдали Топперу помещение и ведут себя достойно. там, кстати, лютеранская община маленькая, так что иногда надо им помочь что-то разгрузить, - спросите у бханьте.

А так - с радостью встречусь со всеми. Думаю, на следующее лето придет побольше людей. Никочка, да хоть к тебе в Москву, хоть в Дхасу - макаронами тебя кормить!

----------

Al Tolstykh (28.09.2012), sergey (28.09.2012), Vladiimir (28.09.2012), Алексей Е (28.09.2012), Ануруддха (28.09.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (28.09.2012), Топпер- (28.09.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.09.2012), Юй Кан (28.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... и пока я зашла в туалет - Дрон сбежал Оказывается, Даша не захотела дружить с ним в контакте, так он в порыве даже со мной не попрощался.


Дрон -- молодец! И от барышни ушёл, и от девушки ушёл... : ))

----------

Bob (29.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.09.2012), Федор Ф (29.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, он и назвался при пердварительном разговоре толстым колобком :Smilie:  Наврал без стеснения, что настолько толст, что почти не ходит, а я уж и забеспокоилась всерьез, что человеку не придти в силу ожирения и собралась с пастой бежать его спасать, - вот такие у него шуточки. И, главное, ты должен понять, что это не враки, а юмор, понимаете ли, такой :Smilie: 

Главная пичалька, что он постоянно сбегает и сам от себя :Smilie:  Хорошо хоть макаронами его удержать можно. :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (28.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Главная пичалька, что он постоянно сбегает и сам от себя


И это -- вечная проблема всех колобков! %) Что ото всех сбежать как бы и получаеццо, а от ся не утекнёшь...

----------

Топпер- (28.09.2012), Федор Ф (29.09.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Так он всем вКонтакт предлагает?! Хитрый Дрон!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хорошо хоть макаронами его удержать можно.


И то -- токмо до первого ухода в тувалет? : ))

----------


## Dron

> Так он всем вКонтакт предлагает?! Хитрый Дрон!!!


Не, только вам, Нико, Пеме...
и Филолегу)))))

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Дрон влюбился в Дашу и убежал?  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (29.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

Да.

----------

Федор Ф (29.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да.


Круто. Если мне девушка нравится, то я или молчу или несу ерунду. Одно из двух.

----------

Федор Ф (29.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Круто. Если мне девушка нравится, то я или молчу или несу ерунду. Одно из двух.


И?

----------

Федор Ф (29.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И?


Что И?

----------

Федор Ф (29.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Что И?


Где ж вас носило? Продемонстрировали бы свои навыки.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Где ж вас носило? Продемонстрировали бы свои навыки.


Боюсь что молчание или несение ерунды не многого стоят в общении с девушкой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> О макаронах, музыкальных инструментах, келье Топпера над островом, оргАнах, темных залах, дикой жаре в тот день.


Очень романтично. НО. Давайте про ухаживание Вы откроете отдельную тему? Не на буддийском форуме? :Smilie: 


Итак, кто следующий проведает Топпера и покормит всех присутствующих?

----------

Топпер- (28.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Очень романтично. НО. Давайте про ухаживание Вы откроете отдельную тему? Не на буддийском форуме?


Где в цитате хоть слово было про ухаживание?

----------


## Топпер

> Часть вторая.
> Ну, а с песто макароны не очень пошли. Вегетарианцев не было. Мне, по-правде, пришлось этот соус сделать и заморозить еще в Италии, потому как в России в предыдущие годы было трудно найти ингридиенты. Вкус поэтому отличается от свежего песто. Но мне они понравились. К этому вкусу еще надо привыкнуть - базилик, чеснок, кедровые орешки, оливковое масло, соль, пармезан. Но все ели


Они тоже очень вкусные. Но к базилику действительно нужно привыкнуть. Остатки на следующий деть я съел с удовольствием.



> Ты сам становишься частью органа. Думаю, работают многие внутренние энергии(простите, бханьте), - гораздо полнее, чем при медитации, потому как сообщается мощная вибрация. И мы пережили это вместе.


С органом как раз всё достаточно просто: действие инфразвука вполне физическая вещь.

Спасибо ещё раз вам за макароны и, главное за сам приход в гости.



> Думаю, что вполне возможно, не смотря на традиции друг-друга, встречаться у Топпера и вживую под чай или если кто-что всем приготовит, и обсуждать те вопросы, которые иногда затрагивают на форуме. Думаю, никакой драки не будет. Топпер не позволит.


Форум - форумом, а в жизни всё, конечно же происходит гораздо мягче. Всё-таки интернет обостряет многие дискуссии.

Да, и всё-таки "бханте". "Бханьте" - это повелительное наклонение в уважительной форме от глагола (произнесённого с палийским придыханием на "х") - "банить"

----------

Bob (29.09.2012), Дхармананда (29.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2012)

----------

